# Gun Holster/Pants/Belt



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi im new and young and want to absorb knowledge, I just bough a S&W .40 MP, and a nice belt holster to go with it because I plan to carry, but I am finding it uncomfortable with the current belt and pants i have now, i've been reading that maybe buying bigger belts and pant sizes is the way to go to compensate for having to loop your belt through my holster? I hope this makes sense....lol thanks for you help!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Are you carrying IWB or OWB? If IWB, you must get your pants and belt one size bigger than you wear without a gun to compensate for the extra girth. Otherwise you're going to feel like you just ate Thanksgiving dinner every time you strap on your gun.


----------



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

I carry outside the pants, but still feel like I should buy a bigger belt?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

First, get used to the idea that carrying a gun is a pain in the ass, no matter what. You have to be pretty committed to stick with it, past the first few times. I have a dozen carry guns and a drawer full of holsters, and the gun I carry most often is the heaviest, but the comfort level is adequate because my belt and holster are good.

You probably need a double thickness belt, for stiffness, and some can even be purchased that have a layer of kydex in the middle to further stiffen them, if you need it. OWB is the most comfortable, but IWB is the easiest and best concealment, and can be fairly comfortable, once you find the right spot on your waist, and get the right tilt on the holster.

I have found that wearing suspenders is a major aid to comfort, when carrying a heavy handgun. Of course, I'm an old fart, so I'm not too concerned with style.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*My experience...*

...has been that I didn't have to buy larger britches...other than that I've matured from a 32 to a 40 through the years...that's not gun related...the presence of the gun is noticed, but its comfort is worth the small inconvenience...and I carry heavy...backup and heavy amount of ammo...the one area I have changed in was the belt...I went from leather, which developed a roll in the back and stretched, to the Wilderness Products Instructor belt...for over a year now, it hasn't broken down, gone out of shape, stretched, and it's the most comfortable belt I've ever owned...supports all the weight I need it to and doesn't slip down...

http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=wilderness+products&fr=yie7c

...well worth the $35+ I paid for it...I got black and 1 1/2"...looks kinda casual but I think it's sharp...


----------



## Griz (Nov 17, 2009)

I use the side clip suspenders, and carry about 4:00-4:30, you dont even know they are there...:smt023

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...ns-suspenders/mens-belts-mens-suspenders.aspx

Hope this helps


----------



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys, that wilderness belt looks like a sure bet!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sha3488 said:


> Thanks guys, that wilderness belt looks like a sure bet!


I used the Wilderness belts for several years. Recently bought a Galco leather (dbl. thick) belt. Both work great.

If carrying OWB trouser size doesn't change and existing belt should work.

Try Perry suspenders they are great.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

TOF... I'd wear 'em but I never tuck my shirt in...seldom wear a coat...they gotta take a load off, though...Grandpa wore 'em every day...now I are one...


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Before you make a purchase check out this site and dealer. He makes one of the best belts and I'm sure many of the members here will swear by them. I am very pleased with mine. www.thebeltman.net


----------



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

I carried all day today and my gun really drags down my pants and makes my belt hang down, I tighten it as tight as it can get but its still flopping everywhere. I bought a Densantis Holster, its great if I could get my pants and belt to stay up another 2 inches!! I've been reading about belts specially made for Concealed carry for OWB....Help!


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

A gun belt is two pieces of material sewn together for lateral stability. This stability will keep the gun from "flopping" around ( a common occurrence when wearing a gun on an inferior belt). 
I can repeat what the others have said. Both the wilderness (my first gun belt) and Beltman make good belts.
Galco makes several. We have casual and dress versions, this will allow you to chose a style that best suits your needs.
I am not sure how much more help we can be. Three people have given you three different names of belt makers appropriate to your question. Find their websites, choose a belt, and order it. 
Pay attention to the measuring directions. Measure according to your primary wear. OWB does not require a larger belt, IWB sometimes does. I note you are wearing OWB&#8230;


----------



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I will be doing research and will pick something out soon! Thanks for all your help


----------



## Griz (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks TOF,

I ordered the Perry suspenders for a try


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

sheepdog said:


> TOF... I'd wear 'em but I never tuck my shirt in...seldom wear a coat...they gotta take a load off, though...Grandpa wore 'em every day...now I are one...


Sheepdog,
I wear a T shirt with Perry Suspenders (2") then if wanting to conceal wear a regular shirt without tucking. On hot days I leave the front unbuttoned. The T shirt prevents any chafing from the suspenders.This approach works for me in the Arizona heat so could work about anywhere. Colder days are no problem.
I R 1 2.

Happy New Year

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Griz said:


> Thanks TOF,
> 
> I ordered the Perry suspenders for a try


I'm betting you will like them Griz. I tried button on's using metal Levi type buttons and most of the various clips. Clips that don'r puncture your trousers don't work and the buttons are a real pain cause the leather that attaches to them always stretches requiring frequent replacement of the suspender.

Perry's can be put on and off with ease and stay put.

Perry also has the side attach style mentioned above but they would reside where my holster does and that won't work for me.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tof*

...thanks for that tip...may try it...always wear pullover-type shirts but might get a pair and change up some!!! (I'm known on another planet as the OOF) Happy New Year...Don't care what they call us as long as they call us for supper!!!!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

sheepdog said:


> ...thanks for that tip...may try it...always wear pullover-type shirts but might get a pair and change up some!!! (I'm known on another planet as the OOF) Happy New Year...Don't care what they call us as long as they call us for supper!!!!


Look at my Avatar Sheepdog. I am wearing a black T shirt, black Suspenders and black Galco Summer Comfort at 3:00 with a light, open front short sleeve shirt on top. No one knows I carry that I don't let know. If the wind blows the shirt everything is a dark color and looks the same. If I get spaghetti sauce on the black T it won't show tomorrow. LOL You may have guessed I was called to a spaghetti supper.

I have an advantage in that Arizona allows open carry so if it shows in extreme winds it is not a problem. During winter my long sleeve shirt gets tucked in with suspenders on top and a light to heavy jacket covers things up.



Have a Happy New Year and by all means don't miss supper.

tumbleweed


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

...Will NOT miss supper...thanks again....we don't have OC in Texas yet....


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

fiasconva said:


> Before you make a purchase check out this site and dealer. He makes one of the best belts and I'm sure many of the members here will swear by them. I am very pleased with mine. www.thebeltman.net


+1 on thebeltman!


----------

